# Need help with eyelids.



## xNismoSE-Rx (Oct 5, 2006)

hey guys

I got a new pair of eye lids. there the strada eyelids.

They fit perfectly and all, but how in gods name do i put them on? no glue or anything came with the package.

Any ideas?


----------



## xNismoSE-Rx (Oct 5, 2006)

anyone installed the strada eyelids in the 05+ altima?. how did u get them to stick? glue, heat them up?.. thx


----------



## xNismoSE-Rx (Oct 5, 2006)

problem solved.


----------

